# Husband prescrived Celias 2.5mg once per day



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My H was prescribed the once per day lowest dose cialis. We have not picked it up yet sicne it was very expensive and my H didn't feel sex was that important. I found a coupon for a free prescrition that I'll use to pick this first once up, but we probably won't be ablet o start using it until Feb cause my H is going back to AZ on Dec 31st. We have had sex, but hes unable to keep an erection long enough to Cum. 

I did find a online pharmacy that I can buy the medication for lots cheaper without a presciption, but they only have the "as needed" type doses that you take before sexual activity. 

I think a majority of my Husbands problem might be performance anxiety. His blood pressure is fine. Although I don't know what his testosterone level is. Id really like to know if he has low testosterone, but with him working 800 miles away I'm lucky to have even gotten him to go to the dr while he was here visiting for holiday. 

Does anyone know how long the daily type medication takesw to start working? My H doesn't want to start the medication while hes away from me cause he doesn't want to be turned on without me. He will be flying back at end of febuary so he wants to start it then


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My husband seems to want to have sex more often this visit at least, but I don't know if thats just because he knows I want it. Although he talks about wanting to have sex a lot the next time we are on vacation.

Sex is probably more important to me than him. Used to be other way around. It is of note that He does know about my affair and me being unfaithful. He learned of this about 10 days before Nov 22nd.
His sexual disfunction started way way before this like a few years before this happened. 

Anyway, I'm just wanting some input from guys that have used Cialis and how it worked for them, how long it took to work, Did they need it long term or did thier confidense and performance anxiety go away tot he point they didn't have sexual disfunction anymore?


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Within a day or so probably. Normally Cialis makes the chemicals available in less than an hour. The low dose will do the same thing, just less of the chemical is there. I don't think he should start taking it until the day he comes home from his trip.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thor said:


> Within a day or so probably. Normally Cialis makes the chemicals available in less than an hour. The low dose will do the same thing, just less of the chemical is there. I don't think he should start taking it until the day he comes home from his trip.


He feels the same way about not taking it until he comes home again in Late Febuary. 

This sex issue is so frustrating....I have not seen him fully hard in so long!!! I've never admitted to him and I won't ever, that I have resorted to looking at porn because of his sexual issue. I never get to be a participating member of sex other than the actual intercourse. No positions other than spooning do we do, no touching him for me, no teasing him otherwise he might lose his erection.....So frustrating


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

I have never done the daily low dose so I can't speak much to that other than it would be a waste to take it while he is away. Unless he has an AP in AZ.  Maybe start a day or two before he gets back. 

Not sure of the costs, but given your time separation it may be more economical to go with the 36 hour tabs. 

The normal dose is 10mg and they make a 20 mg. With my insurance I am limited to 5 pills a month and will not cover the daily dosage pills. I guess they feel that 5 times is an adequate sex life. :scratchhead: (CEO must be LD). 10 and 20 mg cost the same for me so I "Need" 20mg. . Hypothetically, you could buy a good quality pill splitter that holds the teardroped shaped pill securely and get them close to 10mg. :smthumbup:

If he has severe ED, The higher dosage may be a good starting point, check with your doctor. I have taken 20mg before but it does kind of make my head feel a bit weird and 10 does the trick nicely. Unfortunately W has not had the pleasure of a 4 hour erection yet.:rofl:


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

StargateFan said:


> I have never done the daily low dose so I can't speak much to that other than it would be a waste to take it while he is away. Unless he has an AP in AZ.  Maybe start a day or two before he gets back.
> 
> Not sure of the costs, but given your time separation it may be more economical to go with the 36 hour tabs.
> 
> ...


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

I would be very very careful with online generic, because that is illegal and unregulated. Who knows what you are really getting. Could do more harm than good. 

Call your insurance company. If I send them a 90 day script for 15 pills ( 5 a month) I get 1/3 off the price. 

A simple call to the dr should suffice to get the script changed it you decide to go that route and the dr agrees with your logic.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

My insurance doesn't cover it at all. Nor do they cover T therapy.


----------

